# 3/17/08 Pneumonia, signs and treatments



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know there have been a couple threads on pneumonia and copying and pasting is quite fine if you don't want to retype your information.

Please give your information on what you have experienced so we can all learn.

There are two types of pneumonia - so note if you are aware of which form you were dealing with as this helps with treatments.

any outside information is welcome too as there is so limited information on pneumonia.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

the only thing I know about pnuemonia is that LA-200 works well for it.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I used Duramycin with no improvment, the thing that helped was Whey. I just bough some Naxcel. Does anyone know how long it will save while in the freezer?


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 29, 2008)

Pneumonia is a nasty thing, isn't it? We lost our biggest producer to it in just three short days even though the vet was here injecting her twice a day with antibiotics. Her body just couldn't fight it off because it had given so much to milk production. Little ones/dry goats seem to do well with LA 200. Also read recently about NutriDrench which gives an added boost to the system. I am trying it for the first time this kidding season. Hoegger also recommends a product called Bovi-Sera to help recovery from pneumonia. A friend is trying it now on a goat who is suffering from what seems like permanent lung damage from being sick.

Has anyone else tried NutriDrench?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Nutri drench is great. I use it at any sign of a cold or them being "off" as it is just vitamines which are all around good for them


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never had any trouble with pneumonia, (thank the lord).

I also keep the Nutra Drench around. Matter of fact I have 5 bottles, because I have it everywhere. I also give it when I see and signs of the being off, when the does kid and when the babies are born. I also gave it tonight to my boys because I had to band them.
I saved a cat once because I forced her to take it for a few days. I know in my heart that is what saved her.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I just had a goat that had a 105 fever....gave her a shot of la200 and within hours her temp was much better and now she is all better. Realized that a little 2 month old buckling I have was looking off and gave him some la200 and he seems to be doing better. Seems like this year pneumonia is hitting hard!!! Geez if it is not one thing it is another!!


----------



## doneroamingacres (Jan 29, 2008)

We just got over the phnemonia and colds in our barn. Let me tell you when you see signs of phnemonia DONT wait and not give any medicine beacuse whithin days your goat could die from it. We had a goat kid who died four days after she started showing signs. So, dont ignore the simptons! 
Kelsey


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

What were the signs your kid showed for 4 days? Just for future reference.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes, what are most common symptoms?


----------



## Rushtawin (Oct 17, 2007)

We suspect pneumonia when we see runny noses, runny eyes, coughing, lethargy/listlessness, depression, and/or scours. Fevers are hit or miss - many goats with pneumonia have fevers that fluctuate throughout the day, so taking temperatures at least 3x/day is a must. I give B-complex and BioMycin (which is "stingless" LA200/oxytetracycline) at 0.03cc per pound (3cc per 100#), every other day for a total of three treatments, per vet consultation, and monitor them closely as needed. 

Others recommend Naxcel or other Excenel, if I'm remembering/spelling the antibiotics' names correctly.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

The best thing I've found for pneumonia is Nuflor. I give 3cc per 100# for three days and, if symptoms aren't gone, give for up to a week. I also give Banamine 1cc per 100# for the first one to three days, depending on how the doe responds. The banamine reduces fever and also helps prevent the lungs from scarring. This is what my vet recommends and I've found it works with my goats.


----------



## Rushtawin (Oct 17, 2007)

Note: Needs to be 0.06cc/pound (6cc/100#) to be effective.


----------



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

I lost a little 3 day old doeling this morning. I'm not sure what happened and I'm hoping someone can give me an idea. I almost lost her brother yesterday but saved him. They were born April 8th, April 9th it got below freezing. These little ones are probably 1 pound or 1 1/2 pounds. The little boy was obviously about froze. I got him in and worked with him all day and now he is fine. Last night when I went out the little doeling was standing under the heat lamp, but she seemed to be cold. When I went to feed her, her lips were cold. This morning I brought her in but it was too late, she passed away in spite of my efforts. I don't know what I did wrong. She was fine yesterday morning. Can anyone tell me what may have happened? Mom has been concentrating on the first born, who is a normal size doeling. She doesn't seem to be as concerned about the tiny ones. Should I take them from her and bottle raise them? I'm new at this, and so inexperienced with goats. I feel like a real dummy. I've read everything that I can get my hands on, but I haven't been able to find anything to help. Should I be giving the tiny ones nutri drench, and how long do I give it to them?


----------



## mikeandmelissa (May 10, 2013)

I have a female goat that is having a hard time breathing. I have gave her amoxicillin and she does not seem to be getting better. she has had this for awhile now. I have wormed her, also.; I am going to try La200 with a Bose shot and see if this will help. I will keep you posted, if you have any questions my email is [email protected]


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

mikeandmelissa said:


> I have a female goat that is having a hard time breathing. I have gave her amoxicillin and she does not seem to be getting better. she has had this for awhile now. I have wormed her, also.; I am going to try La200 with a Bose shot and see if this will help. I will keep you posted, if you have any questions my email is [email protected]


Does she have any nasal discharge or a fever? If so what color.is the nasal discharge? If she has a fever I would call a vet and get some nuflor because I would worry that's is pneumonia.


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

I know this is an old post but I was looking for an answer. Can pneumonia be passed on to the other kids.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Not usually, but bacterial pneumonia might be contagious under certain circumstances. Are you having problems with pneumonia in your kids?


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

No but I was going to buy a weather from a heard that had a couple kids with him that caught it. So I wanted to know if it was safe to purchase him


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

If it were me, I would be proactive about it and treat him when/if I bought him. Although pneumonia is not usually contagious, the stress of bringing him into new surroundings with a new herd could certainly be enough to cause him to develop it. Stress interferes with an animals immune system - the higher the stress level the more it will compromise it. That's why animals usually develop pneumonia when there are wild temperature fluctuations. The weather stresses them, knocks their immune system down, and greatly increases their chances of developing illness.


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

How much la200 should u give a 46 lb weather


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I've never used LA200, but it is the same thing as Biomycin (they just have different carriers so Biomycin doesn't sting like LA200 does) and the dosage for Biomycin is 4 cc's per 100 lbs.


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks haven't ran into it before in my goat and this is a new weather for 4h due to the fact that ours weren't going to be big enough for show. He has a runny eye and nose and sounds raspy so I was thinking pnemonia.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Runny nose and raspy breathing definitely sounds like the onset of pneumonia. Watering eye could be pink eye, wind blowing dust around, or something stuck in his eye. Does he keep that eye partially shut in bright sunlight? If so, it is most likely pink eye. Flush thoroughly with either saline solution or human eye drops, check for foreign bodies in his eye while you're flushing, then drop a couple of drops of PenG or LA200 in his eye a couple of times a day for a few days or until it clears up.


----------

